# can a gun be too sexy?



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

and this is what it does...






fine print: the long range shots are performed with the .338 edge, only slightly stronger than the .338 lapua (under 10%)...both guns are extremely capable up to a mile.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats pretty awesome, they sure try to make it sexy.. And for gun lovers, like myself, really like this thread.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I dunno, it doesn't do much for me. But I'm not really into long-guns.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I have one just like it. Its an Armalite AR30. Great for 1000 yard shooting adn the occasional deer on the other mountain.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

one of the best bang for the buck rifles IMO

Thats a really weird looking ar-30 though. all of them that Ive seen look like this \/\/

Never heard of Van Dyre Rifle Designs either


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Its a custom built Accuracy International L96. Not an AR-30

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accuracy_Inte..._Arctic_Warfare

A sweet gun for sure.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i like the porno music.
i was waiting for another gun to come out in a bathrobe









just playin man, that is pretty cool.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, AR30 is in my price range, hopefully some-day i will own one. going to have to find a range of 1000 yards plus to really open it up.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Im more in to pistols and other rifles like the AR-15. I hope in the next few years I can own a Wilson Combat or a Nighthawk Custom.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Just learn to shoot rock solid out to about 200-250. After that its just ballistics charts and turning knobs on the scope.

here this will give you a basic idea of what this whole long range crap is about.

http://demigodllc.com/articles/practical-l...ting-equipment/


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

what can i say...im into that sh*t...

two guns i have to have someday are a barrett (or really any .50BMG long rifle) and anything chambered in .338 lapua.

(.338 is the only caliber ever, specifically designed for sniping)


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> what can i say...im into that sh*t...
> 
> two guns i have to have someday are a barrett (or really any .50BMG long rifle) and anything chambered in .338 lapua.
> 
> (.338 is the only caliber ever, specifically designed for sniping)


i drink too much beer and am too clumsy to ever own a gun safely, but one day i would like to have a high powered BB or Paint Ball Gun, like sniper rifle style.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

There're are two reasons i wouldn't go with a .338 in a magnum or bigger chambering. (standard .338 is ok)

There expensive to shoot and they will beet the hell out of you.

I dont know how new you are to shooting, but if your brand new to it, the last thing you want is a gun that beats the crap out of you. You just wont get comfortable with and possibly twitch or jerk when you pull the trigger.

If been shooting cannons since i was 12-13 and im still not that comfortable with the .338-378 my uncle gave me.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> what can i say...im into that sh*t...
> 
> two guns i have to have someday are a barrett (or really any .50BMG long rifle) and anything chambered in .338 lapua.
> 
> (.338 is the only caliber ever, specifically designed for sniping)


Why the Barrett? Just curios man---Not argueing one bit....

Friends toy-----But I dont find it quite sexy....


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ remmington pss?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ShoalNotShark said:


> ^^^ remmington pss?


Nah man-
Thats a custom


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

K lol i gave it a shot


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Gun store I use to visit very frequently used to sell quite a few Accuracy Internationals like the one orginally posted. Handled quite a few of them. But for a price tag of $5k and up (without an optic) for a bolt gun....I couldn't do it. Some were up over $9,000. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

AK, granted, it's the only .50BMG i've ever fired. and it was tricked out at that. nitro filled swarovski scope, soda can sized muzzle break, digital windage, and elevation adjustments, HUGE magazine (for only 10 rounds), semi-auto BMG fire, probably the most accurate gun i've ever fired out to 250yds. (the guy who owned it was also shooting .300 win mag, and .338 lapua) the guy who owned it was hitting pennies stuck to paper at 250yds, no adjustments needed, dead crosshair.

i've also shot an extremely modded ruger 10/22, now THAT was a seriously accurate gun. granted after 50yds it started getting sloppy, under it though, you could hit the head of a pin, and that's not a lie.

also, my reasoning is this, my cousins husband has a million guns, but nothing chambered over .308 (except 12 gauge). he's got 2 AR-15's in .223, modded out the ass, every handgun you could ever need, saiga AK shotgun, etc...a total of about 18 guns. i figure i'd be shooting with him most of the time (as i do now). .223 is plenty for me to plink around with, and plenty cheap enough. im just into exotic sh*t like .338 lapua and 50BMG. so pinpoint and long range, nothing comes close IMO. it's what sets them apart from other guns.

i've never really been huge on hunting, but if i was to go (which now im contemplating), i'd rather take something long range, seems like it would take more skill, and even the playingfield at least somewhat.

yeah, the original gun posted lists around 10k iirc.

one more thing pertaining to your question about the barrett AK...i wouldn't be opposed to something like a christenson .50cal bolt gun, i've just never shot one...i am into bolt guns a lot more than auto-loading anyway, so if i could find an FFL (and even if they're legal in MA) that could order one, i'd be game.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Kinda off topic but heres my G21.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nice...im not hugely into pistols, some that i love are obviously any S&W .44 or .357, because those are sexy as hell too...

magnum research has really nice looking guns, but their reliability is questionable so i've heard.

and the raging bull was probably overall my favorite pistol...

although a snubnose .357 can give your wrist a beating. haha.

im way WAY more into long guns (rifles mostly...shotguns are too sloppy IMO).

just to be clear, im not into guns for the purpose of home or personal defense...the thought of carrying a gun around all day isn't something i'd enjoy (it'd just be uncomfortable IMO). im also not a big hunter, although I've been contemplating it seriously lately...honestly there are two reasons im into guns...

#1, they look really cool, you have to admit, AI guns, modded remington 700's, tactical rifles and such, they look so damn badass it's unbelievable...

and #2, the fact that i can launch a projectile the size of the tip of my pinkie downrange a whole damn mile, and hit a 1" square on a board, makes me really excited and happy. it's just a perfect machine...perfect.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I use the G21 for work. You have some interesting opinions about guns. I use mine as a tool, also is good for the shooting range and home defense. I see you are facsinated by snipers that can shoot at far distances. I've never been to enthused about sniper rifles. All guns are beautiful and how they work is amazing but everyone "enjoys" their guns for different reasons though unlike your two reasons, other people like them or own them for the wrong reasons.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

FN p-90 tac. sexy gun.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

sexiest pistol no doubt


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

If you get into handguns, take a look at the 10mm. When loaded to full power, it's right in between the .44 and .357.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, no doubt. i mean, i guess the major reason im not into handguns is that they're not practical for my purposes...you know? for the same price as a match quality handgun, i could get an entry level remington 700 and start the building process...im not looking to get into competitions or anything, i just enjoy being out there at the range taking calculated shots and being dead accurate.

also, im a terrible shot when it comes to a handgun. i couldn't hit the backside of a rhino at point blank. but they're fun as hell to plink with! lol. nothing like unloading 10+ rounds in a second or two...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

My guns are all meant to serve a purpose. To protect my life. I have mostly sub-compact pistols, glock26, wather pps, kahr mk9. Id still love to get a shortened ar15 for home defense. Starting to save the pennies for the ar







. Never been to into long guns.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I see what your meaning. I just want to caution you with the bigger chambers. Granted a muzzle break can help a lotbut its a PITA to have to wear hearing protection all the time. (shoooting is a social thing around here)

As i think ive said before around here. .308 is my favorite round. if you rwant to hit deer beyond that rounds range then get a 7mm mag or ultra mag. a muzzle break can help alot but in real deer hunting it can suck.

.260 remmington would b3e a good round to look at


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1. better buy w/e you want quick as your messiah will be in office in no time.

http://change.gov/agenda/urbanpolicy/

"Address Gun Violence in Cities: As president, Barack Obama would repeal the Tiahrt Amendment, which restricts the ability of local law enforcement to access important gun trace information, and give police officers across the nation the tools they need to solve gun crimes and fight the illegal arms trade. Obama and Biden also favor commonsense measures that respect the Second Amendment rights of gun owners, while keeping guns away from children and from criminals who shouldn't have them. They support closing the gun show loophole and making guns in this country childproof. They also support making the expired federal Assault Weapons Ban permanent, as such weapons belong on foreign battlefields and not on our streets."

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/billtext.xpd?bill=h110-6257

Ya, obama is totally pro-gun tho...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the only thing remotely anti-gun in that paragraph is the AWB...write your congressman.

either way, try and keep politics out of my sexy gun thread...

shooting is a social thing everywhere you go i think...we often shoot with a bunch of people, when somebody clicks the red light (safeties on) trigger, and everyone stops shooting, that's when the real chatting begins. weather wagering you can hit what on the paper (2 ranges, 250 and 50yds). either way, i think hearing protection is required by the range anyway, since it's a covered area and even a .223 is considerably loud.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I believe a rifle with more than a 5rnd mag, according to the awb, it illegal (was all i was pointing out.)
I strongly reccomend joining the NRA if you are pro-gun (rights)


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Posting a pic of my ar cause I haven't done it in a long time. lol. Sorry.

The FNP-90 posted before I can honestly say is the wierdest (but yet still comfortable rifle) I've ever shouldered.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> My guns are all meant to serve a purpose. To protect my life. I have mostly sub-compact pistols, glock26, wather pps, kahr mk9.


I had a Kahr K9 with the nickel finish not too long ago. Great gun but I sold it to a friend who wanted a carry gun but didn't have much money. So I hooked him up. The one gun I really regret selling was my STI Lawman (1911) in .45.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

to answer your question, no a gun cannot be too sexy. and that gun is one i wouldn't mind taking home.










my vote for sexiest 12 gauge. remington 870 MCS.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice Tango, but do you really need the tac light on there? haha


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Very nice Tango, but do you really need the tac light on there? haha


Absolutely


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> My guns are all meant to serve a purpose. To protect my life. I have mostly sub-compact pistols, glock26, wather pps, kahr mk9.


I had a Kahr K9 with the nickel finish not too long ago. Great gun but I sold it to a friend who wanted a carry gun but didn't have much money. So I hooked him up. The one gun I really regret selling was my STI Lawman (1911) in .45.
[/quote]

Kahr makes a quality carry weapon. Their triggers arnt much to be desired, but they offer small size with good size caliber options. You own/ed any of the poly framed kahrs? Also, you got any good suggestions for a good quality "true" pocket pistol? Atm im lookin at a NAA guardian in .32 .


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> AK, granted, it's the only .50BMG i've ever fired. and it was tricked out at that. nitro filled swarovski scope, soda can sized muzzle break, digital windage, and elevation adjustments, HUGE magazine (for only 10 rounds), semi-auto BMG fire, probably the most accurate gun i've ever fired out to 250yds. (the guy who owned it was also shooting .300 win mag, and .338 lapua) the guy who owned it was hitting pennies stuck to paper at 250yds, no adjustments needed, dead crosshair.
> 
> i've also shot an extremely modded ruger 10/22, now THAT was a seriously accurate gun. granted after 50yds it started getting sloppy, under it though, you could hit the head of a pin, and that's not a lie.
> 
> ...


Damn I did ask didn't I.......Dont be so long winded man....









Makes sense-I can completely see your reasoning....I like them both personally---Although I dont have a nice bolt action in my collection yet......One day soon though-I want a nice .308..But in due time-I got a few more hand guns to buy first...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Seriously-
> you didn't just post a strider did you...........The guns sexy as hell though man....


Well, I can't say any bad thing about that knife AK....other then the sheath it came with. It was a gift from my father to take with me on deployment and it held up very well. It took some getting used to but it quickly became my all time favorite fixed blade of my small collection.

I've read a ton of good and bad things about Strider. Too much to ever actually buy one with my own money.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> Seriously-
> you didn't just post a strider did you...........The guns sexy as hell though man....


Well, I can't say any bad thing about that knife AK....other then the sheath it came with. It was a gift from my father to take with me on deployment and it held up very well. It took some getting used to but it quickly became my all time favorite fixed blade of my small collection.

I've read a ton of good and bad things about Strider. Too much to ever actually buy one with my own money.
[/quote]

I just love to bust Strider's balls man-Nothing more-

Mick is a damn joke-
Knives are damn nice and are proven-Just what is behind the knife is obsurd...The name sake is a joke now a days also.....

I just wont buy any of his products cause of his background......

It's a nice knife man-Dont take it personally-Just one company I truelly hate with a passion is all....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

not to step on any toes, my pick for sexiest shotty has to be the M4 super90. im partial to benelli's.








also love a good pump mossberg 500 with 3" loads...hits like a boxer.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

yes..now I want one.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I love a good looking lever action


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> not to step on any toes, my pick for sexiest shotty has to be the M4 super90. im partial to benelli's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a nice looking gun. i like the mcs because it's modular. it can go from a secondary weapon on an m4 to a standard gun in a few seconds with no tools.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

The gun I have on the way, cant wait... The AR-50 Beowulf.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^those .50's look like they would be a blast


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

damn! that's a sick ass AR! are those AE rounds?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

There based on an AE deagle round but the casing is longer if im not mistaken


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

lol .50 cal ar...seems a little unpractical. think my shoulder would be dead after i shot off $1000 worth of ammo.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Boobah said:


> lol .50 cal ar...seems a little unpractical. think my shoulder would be dead after i shot off $1000 worth of ammo.


A .50 Beowulf is nowhere near the same size as a real .50 cal.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> lol .50 cal ar...seems a little unpractical. think my shoulder would be dead after i shot off $1000 worth of ammo.


A .50 Beowulf is nowhere near the same size as a real .50 cal.
[/quote]

lol is it a fake .50 cal? it's still .50 caliber round shooting a 400 grain bullet with a good bit of powder behind it.

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/50-cal-b...ouch/1696173135

here's a video of it being fired...why do people feel the need to put vids like this to the stupidest "f*ck YOU DAD!!!" music they can find.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Its not a real 50? hahaha... yea whatever man, yea its not a 50BMG round but its still a 50! Its just length... Yea Ridemon its a lil longer than the AE. Here is a lil chart on 50's... These guns are being used over seas for the consistant stopping power with the durability like a ar-15. Yea it is a lot more expensive to shoot then your normal gun but you can get rounds for a 1.00 each. which is good considering way cheaper than the BMG. I am thinking I will shoot a box of 20 at the range here and there.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

I must say, i really hate guns in general, but it is a pretty cool looking gun.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The White House security personnel were carrying beowolf chambered weapons when i was there


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll keep my mini 14 target over an AR any day


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Curley said:


> Its not a real 50? hahaha... yea whatever man, yea its not a 50BMG round but its still a 50!


Yeah, I should of worded that differently. I just didn't know anyone out there was concidering this a .50 bmg AR-15. 
A 400 grain .50 Beowulf is a little different then a 826 grain BMG....
Good reference pic.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

come to think of it, i actually have heard of that round. pretty badass, do they make FMJ sharps for that particular load, or are they all domed?

400g bullet is a hell of a workout...i dont care who you are...although, when i shot the BMG in the barret, it wasn't that bad, comparable to a .308, more of a push though, rather than a punch.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

.50 bmg probably has the most sophisticated recoil management system of any weapon made. I can't believe you got to fire one you lucky sob. i heard it's more like shooting a 12ga with the muzzle break and the stock enhancements.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah dude, still got one of the empty casings too.







.

the recoil system has to be sophisticated. the travel on the bolt is like...6 inches each way. that's HUGE for an autoloader. best part was sitting there with everyone in the range looking at you, when you pump the trigger, all the sand jumps off the ground, and everybody who wasn't looking, is now looking. lol. unreal experience.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> yeah dude, still got one of the empty casings too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just couldn't imagine sitting next to a fellow terrorist on top of a mud shack getting ready to watch him fire his RPG and then out of nowhere he just explodes into pieces...and then you hear the bang lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

for real...it must be one of the hardest jobs (mentally) to shoot a .50 sniper. i mean, seeing people get blown to pieces must f*ck you up inside. i know i wouldn't last.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

ShoalNotShark said:


> Posting a pic of my ar cause I haven't done it in a long time. lol. Sorry.
> 
> The FNP-90 posted before I can honestly say is the wierdest (but yet still comfortable rifle) I've ever shouldered.
> 
> ...


Not to sound like a jack ass but is this an airsoft gun. And yes you are right the p90 is the best cqb ever.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Yea, I love my mini14 but still love my AR15. I will never let go of my mini since it has a lot of work into it. The thing is dead on and everyone at the range underdogs it and I hang with em and thier AR's...

mini14 on top and the other gun is my Saiga shottie, 10 round destruction fun...


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

this one is mine. I like it. Free float barrel accu trigger. mono pod in rear bi pod up front. Fiberglass McMillen stock which I filled with lead shot. I dont hunt with this to heavy...40 pounds. prone position gun. It is a .223 but I can hit targets at 900 yards. I can retrieve the bullet at 900 yards intact because by the time it gets there it is moving slower then 1 pump on a 10 pump bb gun. it has a tactical mil dot scope also which works well.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...VideoID=2920579

my shotty


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

nice bro... yea man thats they only thing about Rugers Minis is that they always weigh more than other assualt rifles but I dont mind cuz I am a big guy. what other guns you have bro?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

this is a seeeexy benelli r1 semi auto that's just a dream to shoot. seriously considering getting one during no tax gun weekend chambered in 30-06 or 270 WSM


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ryanimpreza said:


> this one is mine. I like it. Free float barrel accu trigger. mono pod in rear bi pod up front. Fiberglass McMillen stock which I filled with lead shot. I dont hunt with this to heavy...40 pounds. prone position gun. It is a .223 but I can hit targets at 900 yards. I can retrieve the bullet at 900 yards intact because by the time it gets there it is moving slower then 1 pump on a 10 pump bb gun. it has a tactical mil dot scope also which works well.


very nice


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

actually i read an article about extreme long range shooting, and there was a guy who hit a target at 1 mile with a .223, and when it hit the target it was still moving at 900FPS...just a little .223...still deadly at a mile. pretty crazy sh*t, i'll look for it again...


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> actually i read an article about extreme long range shooting, and there was a guy who hit a target at 1 mile with a .223, and when it hit the target it was still moving at 900FPS...just a little .223...still deadly at a mile. pretty crazy sh*t, i'll look for it again...


Oh yea Ride, I believe it... some of those guns are just insane. Built with high performance everything. Some of those 22's are bank because of the additions they put on. yea let me know if u come across that again. like to see that...


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> actually i read an article about extreme long range shooting, and there was a guy who hit a target at 1 mile with a .223, and when it hit the target it was still moving at 900FPS...just a little .223...still deadly at a mile. pretty crazy sh*t, i'll look for it again...


no crap, thats a special bullet for sure. I would love to see that if you can find it. I would like to see his set up.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Curley said:


> actually i read an article about extreme long range shooting, and there was a guy who hit a target at 1 mile with a .223, and when it hit the target it was still moving at 900FPS...just a little .223...still deadly at a mile. pretty crazy sh*t, i'll look for it again...


Oh yea Ride, I believe it... some of those guns are just insane. Built with high performance everything. Some of those 22's are bank because of the additions they put on. yea let me know if u come across that again. like to see that...
[/quote]
Ya I have a ruger 10-22 that has cost me around 1800 bucks to date because of the mods. 10 out of 10 strikes at a target (golf ball size) 350 yards away. That gun was also built heavy for target. Forged bull barrel kid II trigger system. recoil buffer. Custom made fajen stock with cheek rest and thumb hole. No pics of the gun but it looks like this one. If i get time I will post a pic.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

r1dermon said:


> actually i read an article about extreme long range shooting, and there was a guy who hit a target at 1 mile with a .223, and when it hit the target it was still moving at 900FPS...just a little .223...still deadly at a mile. pretty crazy sh*t, i'll look for it again...


The target must have been the size of a house. If a honey bee sneezed on that little round it would be blown off course. those little rounds with a BC of around .240 don't have much for carry

Thats one bad ass mini curley. how do you get that long mag to feed. mine always jams on the last couple!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the target was the size of a piece of paper IIRC...but he had tried to hit it for over a month, but the wind kept blowing it off course...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

shooting that many times to get a hit is like putting two monkeys on a piano and being amazed that they hit the right combination of keys to play old mcdonnald after 30yrs of trying


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I would have to say hands down sexiest gun ever.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdeNI328pjk...feature=related

warning some what long but if you are into guns ...watch it.

THE GOALKEEPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

r1dermon said:


> for real...it must be one of the hardest jobs (mentally) to shoot a .50 sniper. i mean, seeing people get blown to pieces must f*ck you up inside. i know i wouldn't last.


You don't have to shoot a 50cal to see people get split to pieces. An acquaintance of mine has been a special forces sniper and a marksman for a hunter killer team in iraq. He used to talk about he and his team leading his battalion in kills. Now he says he is rapidly growing tired of pulling the trigger.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

ryans goalkeeper vid


----------

